# Selling Plans



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

My son and i just completed our first working plan for one of my Extreme Birdhouses .
I had a few of my experienced woodworker friends look it over and they were very impressed with it. I just wanted to make sure people could follow it without any problems.
My son put it on EBay this afternoon
http://cgi.ebay.ca/The-Argyle-House...oryZ3130QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

My question is other then EBay WHERE would be the best place to sell them?


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

cranbrook2 said:


> My son and i just completed our first working plan for one of my Extreme Birdhouses .
> I had a few of my experienced woodworker friends look it over and they were very impressed with it. I just wanted to make sure people could follow it without any problems.
> My son put it on EBay this afternoon
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/The-Argyle-House...oryZ3130QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> ...


Hi John,

The easiest & best way for you to sell your plans, IMHO, would be to:
1. Develop an Album (Portfolio) of ONLY your Birdhouses.
2. Place it on your own website.
3. Have a price list & order form whereby one can fill it in and email/send it back to you and pay via PayPal.
4. You have $ in Bank (currency corrected).
5. Now you either email plans or Postal Mail the plans.

List your website as part of your signature everywhere you go, etc.

Of course, you would have other things on your website... 

Just my humble opinion...

Now, in regards to my fee...


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks Joe
I will show my son these great ideas.
I think he is working on a site now .


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

*selling plans*



cranbrook2 said:


> My son and i just completed our first working plan for one of my Extreme Birdhouses .
> I had a few of my experienced woodworker friends look it over and they were very impressed with it. I just wanted to make sure people could follow it without any problems.
> My son put it on EBay this afternoon
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/The-Argyle-House-Extreme-birdhouse-Woodworking-Plans_W0QQitemZ140085083193QQihZ004QQcategoryZ3130QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> ...


John depending how many plans you have, you could get them published in a book. A couple of my woodburning contacts have their books on Fox Chapel Publishing. Here is their web site. http://www.foxchapelpublishing.com They publish a lot of woodworking books etc.

Gary


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Wow John your plans look really professional, very well done. As far as another place to sell them, I'm not sure, you could probably post samples on other woodworking forums or even on here and mention that they are for sale.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thank you Gary and Mark

My son is a whiz at them 
He's almost finished with our second plan. ( Cape Cod ) It takes him about 2 days to complete one. He has never seen me build one yet but he has no problems figuring them out.

Gary
Thanks for the link.
Someone else mentioned putting a bunch of plans together in a book too.
It seems to be the way to go.

I was also thinking of making a book with birdhouse pictures in it and a plan of one of the houses for them to build.
This way i,m not giving them away all at once. I will also have a site where they can order plans separately.
I,ll let my son take care of most of it and
i will take care of building and designing them.


----------

